# 2010 NS Bikes Trailmaster & Fundamental Rims



## bmxbandit79 (Feb 18, 2009)

One of the most important new releases for NS this year are the two rim models. Both are specifically designed for freestyle mountain bikes, and both are 100% custom designed by NS. Erenes, the product manager of NS and his team spent over a year analysing every single aspect of the design, the material, and the quality of rim factories. Finally the guys teamed up with the one of the best rim makers in the world to build this unique product. The whole NS testing team has been riding these rims for some time and everyone seems to be stoked by how light and strong they are.

So here you go: the NS Fundamental and NS Trailmaster. No tricks, no gimmicks - just pure function and great style. Available here Jan/Feb 2010.

*FUNDAMENTAL RIMS* - Available HERE.
The Fundamental rim is a made from high quality 6061-T6 heat-treated alloy and has a pinned-joint. The really wide and low profile is designed especially for freestyle mountain bikes. Perfect for dirt / street / slopestyle / freeride. By carefully designing the wall thickness distribution it was possible to make a strong and light rim with no eyelets for that clean look. The rims come with wide NS rim tape that is high pressure resistant. Another cool feature is the great price. For front and rear use.








Specs:
Front & rear use
Width: 32mm, height: 16mm
Material: 6061-T6 heat treated alloy
Pinned joint
Size: 26" (559mm) & 24" (507mm)
Drilling: 32h & 36h
Disk brake only
Valve hole: AV
Weight (with tape): 26": 625g, 24": 565g
Colours: black, white, orange

*TRAILMASTER RIMS* - Available HERE.
The Trailmaster rim is a high end product made from 6066-T6 heat-treated alloy, about 30% stronger than standard 6061 used in most rims. It has a sleeved connection - this kind of joint results in a strong and impact resistant rim and also saves weight due to the specific rim profile. The rims have 8mm asymmetrical offset drilling for optimized spoke setup and stronger structure (designed for standard lacing - no cross lacing!) and are eyelet free. Wide, pressure resistant NS rim tape completes this ultimate dirt-jumping rim. For front & rear use.








Specs:
Width: 33mm, height: 16mm
Material: 6066-T6 heat treated alloy
Sleeve joint for great strength and impact resistance
Size: 26" (559mm) & 24" (507mm)
Drilling: 32h & 36h
Disk brake only
Asymmetrical spoke drilling, big 8mm offset
Valve hole: AV
Weight (with tape): 26": 550g, 24": 500g
Colours: black, white, orange, blue, violet


----------

